
AT&T to cut 12,000 jobs due to economic downturn - azharcs
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D94RTSPO0&show_article=1&catnum=0
======
petercooper
Appears it's not _entirely_ due to the economic downturn:

 _However, like most telecom companies, AT &T has been seeing many customers
defect from landline phones to wireless services_

This has been a growing issue for some time now. I know people who don't even
have landlines anymore. While AT&T does have wireless services, they don't
enjoy the localized monopolies they used to back in the day.

